# Making wierd shapes on the lathe



## Bogstandard (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi All,
I was having a bit of a talk with Steve (Cedge) via PM's about graving.
No, it's nothing to do with digging a grave or raising the dead, but the way I make all the fancy 'doo dah's' for my engines.
Have you used a file for deburring a bit in the lathe, well that is graving in it's very basic form.
I have managed to find a u-tube vid that explains it in its basic form, but it does show the type of tool required.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sr6sCnE-NsE[/ame]

Using this tool will allow you to make all sorts of shapes, cones, balls, tapers etc. Let your imagination run wild.
Rather than having a purpose made rest as in the vid, I put a round bar in my toolpost, it does take a lot longer to manoeuvre into position but it does the job. I also use my collet chuck because it is a lot safer than a normal chuck, but if you are very careful you won't get any grazed knuckles.
For really big bits I tend to rough out the basic shape first using normal cutting then finish off using this technique.

He also has a very good tip for drilling small centre holes on a lathe

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-4oyIoku4&NR=1[/ame]

John


----------



## tmuir (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for that.
I have a Boley watchmakers lathe that was my great grandfathers and it comes complete with a couple of gravers and atleast 2 tool rests as well as several other tools I'm still not completely sure what to do with.
I may have to drag it out and have another play with it this weekend.


----------



## jgarrett (Nov 6, 2007)

I am sure that there is some scientific reason that the drill will remain in the center.  I will have to give it a try.  I'm not too sure about holding my fingers that close to the chuck to mark the center!!!  Lots of good videos on the "tube" site though.

Julian G.


----------

